
When Persuasion Turns Deadly - ghosh
http://blog.dilbert.com/post/147247313346/when-persuasion-turns-deadly
======
exolymph
> Trump hasn’t tried to turn American citizens against each other.

Ridiculous. Plenty of Latino/a people and Muslims are American citizens, and
Trump has riled up his supporters against those groups.

------
chetanahuja
Scott Adams seems to have completely gone off the rails recently. Somewhat
reminiscent of John Mcafee. Wonder what the trigger was.

~~~
hackaflocka
In a recent Periscope he was asked if he smoked Marijuana. He said "I've
always said that Marijuana isn't going to smoke itself." Could be the problem.

